# Cambarellus diminutus: The smallest dwarf cray



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

A few months ago, I bought some of these crayfish from Germany. Their max size is around 1". Their care is very similar to the Cambarellus shuldfetti and they seem to be very hardy as well. I keep them in ph of around 7.2 with a temp of 76F. They share their tank with some shrimp and Tylomelania Snails. They are plant safe and fish safe.

I found two pregnant females yesterday while moving some things in the tank. I have isolated them to the breeder box to see how many young ones survive. She seems to have a lots of eggs for her size.














































Enjoy.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are these Crays smaller than C. Puer?
How much you going to see them for?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

These are some awesome crays. I have 3 but not sure how to sex these guys. I have no clue what sex mine are.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

supersmirky said:


> These are some awesome crays. I have 3 but not sure how to sex these guys. I have no clue what sex mine are.


If you pick them up from Nikolay, you have Cambarellus puer which gets a little bigger than this one.
If you turn the crays over the males have a Y shapped from the end of the abdomen towards the tail.

Females have a what looks like a small circle or dot.

Regards,


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes...got them from Nikolay. Thanks for the info....still don't see it but it doesn't matter much I suppose. These are fun little guys to just sit and watch


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice color patterns


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

chaznsc said:


> Nice color patterns


Thanks..


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

I would love to be on the list if you plan to sell some.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Same here.
Would they be compatible with C. Puer


----------



## tropicindo (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm interested to import : 
*cambarellus patzcuarensis sp black
*cambarellus diminutus blue
*cambarellus chapalanus
*cambarellus texanus
*cambarellus pygmeus
Does anybody here know where I can buy?
Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice crays Pedro..........


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

price?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

after a several months of questing, I finally got my own 
my ADULT diminutus next to an adult yellow male shrimp.


----------

